# Galactineers - Minecraft trifft Starcraft



## LInsoDeTeh (5. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde euch gerne heute ein Indie-Game vorstellen, das seit März im Early Access bei Steam ist, sich aber seitdem eine Menge getan hat und das kurz vor der Fertigstellung steht:

*Galactineers  im Steam Store*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iv0SH0SIjus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*Erweiterter Gameplay Trailer* 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRLmxv5jYNI

Galactineers ist ein Genre-Mix aus *Open-World-Sandbox und Echtzeitstrategie*.

*SpaceGameJunkies* sagt: Das Spiel setzt das Konzept „Minecraft im Weltraum“ deutlich näher und besser um, als vergleichbare Spiele (z.B. Starmade)

Du kannst mit Blöcken, Items und Gebäuden deine Sandboxwelt im Weltraum nach gusto gestalten, und *deine eigenen Schiffe designen*, um eine Wirtschaft aufzubauen, und  *PVE-Missionen* zu absolvieren. Diese Schiffe fungieren dann als deine Einheiten wie in Echtzeitstrategiespielen.
In PVE-Missionen kannst du *hunderte Baumaterialien und Schiffsmodule freischalten*, um noch bessere und fettere Schiffe zu bauen.
Du kannst den Weltraum erkunden, um weitere *Ressourcen, PVE-Missionen, PVP-Arenen, Handelsstationen, Piratennester* und und und zu entdecken.

Gerade heute ist ein *neues großes Content-Update* herausgekommen, mit zwei neuen PVE Missionen und einem neuen Tech-Level (neue Gebäude, größerer Schiffsdesigner, mehr Module).

Wenn du Lust, hast, schau doch einfach mal rein und probier es aus. Der beste Community Content wird in den finalen Release eingebaut!

*Galactineers  im Steam Store*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer es bis hier geschafft hat, zu lesen, darf gerne noch erfahren, dass das Spiel auch *hochgradig customizebar* ist. Es gibt Texturepacks, einen Editor, und eine sehr umfangreiche API, mit der man eigene Missionen skripten kann.
Jeglicher Inhalt, inkl. aller selbstgebauten Schiffe, können über den integrierten Steam Workshop geteilt und abonniert werden.

Viel Spaß beim Spielen, wir sehen uns!


----------



## LInsoDeTeh (20. April 2017)

Hallo Leute!
Wir sind stolz, heute ein großes Spielupdate veröffentlichen zu können, an dem wir seit Wochen arbeiten. Es verbessert die optische Qualität des Spiels deutlich.

*In der Vergangenheit*
Da ich ja auch schon länger hier nicht mehr gepostet habe, hier noch ein kleines Best-Of der letzten Updates vorneweg:
- Es gibt jetzt einige *neue Neben-Fraktionen*. Einige davon sind freundlich, und man findet ihre Handelsstationen überall im Weltraum. Andere sind feindlich und haben sogar ihre eigenen Biome.
- Feindliche NPC-Schiffe (sowohl von den alten, als auch den neuen Rassen) kann man jetzt *zu einem schnellen 1vs1 herausfordern*. Bei einem Sieg springt natürlich auch etwas Loot heraus. 
- An den Sprungportalen erscheinen regelmäßig *Händler*, die zu euren Andockbuchten fliegen und mit euch handeln. Außerdem erscheinen dort nun auch gelegentlich feindliche Schiffe aller Fraktionen, die ihr zu einem 1vs1 herausfordern könnt.
- Es gibt jetzt viele neue Automatisierungsmöglichkeiten zusätzlich zum Transmittersystem, zum Beispiel eine Relaisstation und Lavapumpen.
- Es gibt einige *neue PVE-Missionen*, insgesamt sind jetzt 4 von final 12 Missionen bereits enthalten und spielbar (natürlich inklusive Loot und Freischaltung neuer Schiffsmodule)
- Die Welt ist jetzt bis *Level 4* upgradebar, d.h. es gibt Level 4 Gebäude, den Level 4 Schiffsdesigner und natürlich etliche Level 4 Schiffsmodule.
- Es gibt ein interaktives *Tutorial* für Neueinsteiger, etliche Tutorialvideos, kontextabhängige Hilfetexte und eine *vollständige Ingame-Wiki*.
- Die API wurde enorm erweitert und bietet jetzt noch viel mehr Möglichkeiten für komplexe Missionsskripte.

Nun aber zu dem neuen Update:

*Neue Beleuchtung*
Als Erstes haben wir allen Blöcken und Gebäude *Bump Mapping* hinzugefügt! Das erhöht das Detaillevel dramatisch und erzeugt einen drei-dimensionaleren Eindruck aller Würfel- und Gebäudeoberflächen.
Als Zweites haben wir *Lichtquellen und Leuchten* eingebaut (das kann in den Optionen ein/ausgeschaltet werden). Items wie Bojen oder Energieblöcke strahlen nun Licht ab und beleuchten die Umgebung um sie herum. Das vertieft die Atmosphäre des Spiels immens. Desweiteren können auf euren Schiffen nun Strahler und Flutlichter montiert werden, um z.B. Suchschiffe zu bauen, oder auch einfach nur als schöne Dekoration.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und damit kommt neuer Inhalt*
Damit ihr die neuen optischen Upgrades auch spielerisch nutzen könnt, gibt es *über ein Dutzend neue Schiffsmodule* zwischen Level 1 und 3, die im Schiffsdesigner verwendet werden können (müssen nicht erst durch Gewinn einer Mission freigeschaltet werden). Von Blinklichtern über Flutlichter bis hin zu Laternen, findet ihr alles, um schicke beleuchtete Schiffe zu bauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine neue Handelsrasse wurde ins Spiel eingeführt, die *Copper Miners*. Auf dem obigen Screenshot könnt ihr ihre Heimatbasis sehen, die nun ebenfalls draußen im Weltraum gefunden werden kann. Sie verkaufen Kupfer, Kohle und ein neues Item namens *Lichtbox*. Eine Lichtbox kann verwendet werden, um eure Gebäude mit Lichtstrahlern verschiedener Farben zu beleuchten (auch auf dem obigen Screenshot zu sehen). Natürlich tauchen die Copper Miners auch an euren Sprungportalen auf, um mit euren Andockbuchten zu handeln. Am Besten schaut nochmal in unsere Wiki, um Angebot und Nachfrage der einzelnen Handelsrassen anzusehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bugfixes und Verbesserungen*
Natürlich, wie in jedem Update, haben wir auch wieder Bugs gefixt und ein paar Verbesserungen und Features von unserer to-do Liste integriert. Zum Beispiel wurde das Tutorial noch einmal mit neuen Tag-Nachrichten verbessert, um es Einsteigern noch einfacher zu machen, das Spiel zu erlernen. Außerdem wurden die Schilde (verfügbar für Schiffe ab Level 2) nun in die Kampfengine implementiert.

*In der Zukunft*
In den nächsten Tagen konzentrieren wir uns darauf, unsere Shopseite mit neuen Screenshots und Trailern auszustattten, damit neue Besucher direkt einen besseren Eindruck vom Spiel in der verbesserten Qualität erhalten. Außerdem müssen Sammelkarten und unsere Wikiseite mit neuen Screenshots versehen werden. Vielleicht starten wir auch noch eine weitere Steam Sichtbarkeitsrunde, um einen Schwung neuer Spieler zu bekommen.
Nachdem alles auf die neue Grafik geupdated wurde, wenden wir uns wieder dem Missionsskripting zu und endlich die beiden nächsten PVE-Missionen veröffentlichen, auf die ihr alle wartet.

Wie ihr seht, passiert an diesem Spiel immer noch eine ganze Menge, und wir hoffen, dieses Jahr noch den Early-Access-Status endlich hinter uns lassen zu können!
Aber für's Erste, habt Spaß mit dem neuen Update und danke fürs Lesen!


----------

